# The Superbowl



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm wondering why none of my beloved Specktrettes I used to chat with outside Specktra are online.... but now I know why!
It's Superbowl time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have no idea about the rules....I just know how a touch-down looks like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's kinda fascinating to see this whole enthusiasm of the fans and players....


I gotta watch it until I fall asleep (it's 12.26 a.m. over here so pardon me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

My money is on Pittsburgh FYI! Roethilsberger looks kinda hotttt!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

lol. i just watch half time. i dunno when it is but oh well. i'm sure u lovely ladies will tell me about it.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 5, 2006)

I did not like Pittsburgh's first touchdown. His knees were totally down before he moved the ball into the endzone, but Pittsburgh's second touchdown was gorgeous. I keep turning it off and on but I'm not sitting there and actually watching it straight through. The halftime show was exciting - how are the Rolling Stones still doing it? I swear, they must have their blood replaced nightly.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Me no like football...but I do looove all those funny commercials!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_My money is on Pittsburgh FYI! Roethilsberger looks kinda hotttt!!!_

 

You're rich!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 6, 2006)

Im not really into football, but I will watch the commercials.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 6, 2006)

I must confess, I love the Steelers (being from Pittsburgh and all), and I was thoroughly excited to watch the game.  It's pretty nice to start enjoying watching football the year we win the Super Bowl!

Now our city is going absolutely crazy, but apparently we haven't had too many couches set on fire.  Why do people set couches on fire after sporting events?  I don't get it, haha.


----------



## user2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I want a terrible towel now! I would match perfectly to my car!!!


----------



## JJones (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## user2 (Feb 6, 2006)

and the Rolling Stones are.......................OLD!! ewww!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_and the Rolling Stones are.......................OLD!! ewww!!_

 
LOL I agree.


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I mean....did you see Mick Jaggers legs??? I couldn't because they were nearly like matches!!!!!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 8, 2006)

I went to my friends house to watch the game with her and her mom.  While we were waiting for the game to start we realized we had no idea who was even playing.  She ended up rooting for the yellow team, me the blue bc well I do not like the color yellow.  I still do not remember the team names.


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Pittsburgh Steeler = yellow team
Seattle Seahawkes = blue team!

I was tempted several times to write Pittsbrush instead of Pittsburgh! I need to stop using makeup!


----------

